# Deathwing with allies... eventually.



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi making an attempt to start up my Deathwing Army. Plans to include allies prob including a knight, tau, eldar... who knows will see when I get there. But I have to paint up some Terminators first! Thoughts and criticisms greatly appreciated, thanks for looking!

So first up here is the test model. I ebayed about 4 or 5 sets of DV models? So its been and adventure converting them up so they don't all look the same. But with the Deathwing terminator box and the extra bits that are in their I did a fairly decent job. All in all I think I will have around 25 terminators, 5 deathwing knights, and of course Belial. 

I used the following paints:
Minitaire Dark Leather
Minitaire Amber
Minitaire Ancient Bone
Lining done with 1:1 Ancient Bone/Skull White
GW Waagh! Flesh
1:1 GW Waagh! Flesh/Warpstone Glow
GW Warpsonte Glow

I didnt do any shading yet, thinking of doing oil washes.










And here is my entry for the December painting challenge... if I can get it done.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Still working on my first 5 man DW squad. But I thought I would post some photos up of weapons swaps and slight conversions using the DV set. Enjoy.


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

looking good so far


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

@fatmantis: Thanks :grin:

Ok first squad is done... finished it a day late, well new years happened... so yeah. 

Heres the squad and some closer ups.

















Pretty happy with how they turned out. My first painting project in over a year, been busy. This was my first attempt with airbrushing a sword, didn't turn out perfect, but I am happy with it. My brush control still needs some work, little shaky, but I am sure that will get better again with time. 

And here's whats next.









**Edit: So I realized I didn't paint the sergeant's scope lens.. going to fix that, oh well.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

So terminators weren't next. I had a half painted squad of tac marines from the last time I attempted a plog back in 2012... but here is the finished product:










Any body have any tips on painting the lining that goes around the shoulder pads? I remember that was one of the things that discouraged me from initially finishing the squad.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

WIP on the librarian from the DV set. First time trying to mask with blue tac, was a fairly enjoyable process, no damage to the paint, will be using it again in the future. Hope you all like it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm really diggin' how crisp your paint jobs are, and how subtle your highlighting is. Can't wait to see some characters painted up.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another update, although they should start happening a lot slower, winter vacation officially over. Finished the librarian. Really happy with how he turned out. This was also the first time I have tried painting in sub assemblies. Will be doing that in the future.










Here is a WIP of my next tac squad.










Ok so I put a picture of the color gradient shooting the GW paints through the airbrush, first time for that too, wasn't too terrible, just had to thin them down. And back to my point about painting in sub assemblies would of made painting the sergeant easier, instead I tried using the vallejo liquid mask. It worked, but it is a pain in the butt to get off if its not a flat accessible surface. Would not recommend using it on a marine, unless its just his shoulder pad.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

So end of january, been really busy so a few hours on the weekends is about all I have managed to paint, but making progress! Thought I would share.

Second tac squad all gloss varnished up waiting for a black oil was and dull coat. Fairly happy with how they turned out, i also found an old AoBR marine with the rocket launcher, and painted him up green too!









The bases for the tac squad, not finished but before i add the yellow road lines.









Painting the shadows on my second set of terminators!









Questions, comments, critiques always welcome. Thanks for looking.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Another WIP for you all.

I actually finished that last tac squad, just need to take some pics.

Finished airbrushing my next 5 man terminator squad.









And for the February painting death match, went with the DV chaplain. Finished blocking in the colors with the airbrush, now I am just picking out the details.

















Next on the desk is the Dark Angels flyer... pretty sure I want to build the darktalon variant, decisions...


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Finished with this months deathmatch entry, I wrote a little about it in the competition area. But really upset that I actually put him together before painting. would of been alot easier and I wouldn't of been so frustrated. But here is my DV chaplain. 










And a WIP of my next project, will a few more as I progress on it.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Very good looking log so far.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

@Asamodai: Thanks =)

Here are a few WIP shots... I have all my terminators/knights built. They are all basecoated now, just need some motivation to get some more paint on them!










And here is my Dark Talon WIP... tried something new. This is my attempt at green marble... not all to realistic, but looks cool to me. I got the idea from Madness P's youtube channel.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks really good actually. Have a cookie.


----------



## cirs85 (Nov 9, 2011)

So working on finishing up the Dark Talon, have the golds to do, and the Ravenwing symbol on the bottom. I wanted to share a success story. So all in all I went through 3 of the clear canopies... one of the reasons this guy has taken so long. 

I apologize in advance, this is going to be a semi long rant. 

The first I attempted to tint with Tamiya clear green. I tried it first on a clear clam pack, came out beautiful, no bubbles, no streaks, no puddles. The canopy not so much, the paint ran into the crevasses and pooled immediately. Ok I can fix this lets go put it under the sink and hit it with a toothbrush. Done, ok, lets go to the hobby store and pick up some Humbrol clear green. Well I followed the directions stir, shake... nothing close to clear green, more like an olive. Well lets paint it on and see what happens. First coat, wait 6 hours, second coat, 6 hours... still not working. to make a long story short, I then attempted to airbrush a black glossy reflective glass look. Horrible, straight to the trash.

Thank you Ebay and bits sellers! 5 days later get my new canopy for a steal cost me like $3.50 total. Well as luck would have it, my daughter (who is 2) found it and promptly demolished it. Yay kids!

Ebay again, this time it cost me a little more $6.60.. ok most expensive part in the world! I have a stroke of genius this time! I have all these badger ghost tints, that haven't seen much use. What can I do with that green tint. Well lets practice on another clam pack. Wow. It worked amazing! About 12 light coats on the underside of the canopy and this is what I got.










And here it is on the incomplete Dark Talon not glued down.










Enough tint that I think it looks great and still clear you can see some of the painted details. 

What do you all think?


----------

